# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Dirt Cheap Dirty Boards: φθηνά PCB από Κίνα

## kioan

Μια νέα υπηρεσία κατασκευής φθηνών PCB από την Κίνα: *Dirt Cheap Dirty Boards* 

Προσφέρουν μόνο τα παρακάτω 2 μεγέθη πλακετών (μπορείτε να τυπώσετε και μικρότερα, απλά η τιμή είναι ανάλογα σε ποια από τις παρακάτω διαστάσεις χωράει)

5x5cm maximum, 2 επίπεδα, 10 τεμάχια, 100% e-test, οποιοδήποτε χρώμα: $1210x10cm maximum, 2 επίπεδα, 10 τεμάχια, 100% e-test, οποιοδήποτε χρώμα: $24

Στην τιμή συμπεριλαμβάνονται δωρεάν μεταφορικά σε όλον τον κόσμο.


Όπως λένε και οι ίδιοι "No bull, just crappy PCBs" οπότε μη περιμένετε κορυφαία ποιότητα, ορίστε μια πλακέτα ως δείγμα:

----------


## SV1JRT

Προτιμώ το *ITEAD STUDIO*, με 19.90$ (περίπου 14 ευρώ) + 5 ευρώ μεταφορικά = 19 ευρώ για 10+2 κομμάτια 10cm χ 10cm Dοuble layer PCB με πλήρη έλεγχο ποιότητας και κορυφαία εκτύπωση. Και εκτός από 10χ10 έχει ΠΟΛΛΕΣ άλλες διαστάσεις.
 Τα Dirty cheap ας τα φάνε οι Κινέζοι.....


 :Wink: 

.

----------


## pit21

Σωτήρη δλδ στα 19€ παίρνεις 10 πλακέτες των 10x10cm Στα οποία αν καταλαβα καλά πρέπει να υπάρχουν 5 πλακετακια τα οποια δεν τα κοβουν. Σωστά τα λέω?Από που έρχονται κ πόσο καιρό κάνουν?

----------


## SeAfasia

δλδ το dargerous prototypes τα φτιάχνει εκει;

----------


## kioan

> δλδ το dargerous prototypes τα φτιάχνει εκει;



Είχα διαβάσει πως το χρησιμοποιούν για πρωτότυπες πλακέτες στη φάση των δοκιμών. Τις πλακέτες που εμπορεύονται φαίνεται πως τις τυπώνουν κάπου αλλού γιατί έχουν καλύτερη ποιότητα.

Αν συγκρίνεις την φωτογραφία από το αρχικό μήνυμα με αυτήν θα δεις διαφορές στην ποιότητα του silkscreen κλπ

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι το είδα kioan,εχω παραλάβει απο εργοστάσιο Κίνας κάποια pcb πρόσφατα πράσινα διπλής όψης smd και through hole μιας όψης μια χαρά είναι, το εργοστάσιο είναι κάποιο απο αυτά εδώ:http://www.pcbpartner.com/ μακάρι να υπήρχε μια τέτοια βιοτεχνία πλακετών εδώ Ελλάδα. ...

----------


## Panoss

Ρε παιδιά, τι μειονέκτημα έχει το PCB στη φωτό που 'βαλε ο kioan; Δε βλέπω τίποτα.
Εκτός αν το πρόβλημα είναι το χρώμα των pads που φαίνεται μαύρο αντί για νίκελ ή χάλκινο.

----------


## kioan

Όπως λένε και οι ίδιοι οι ντέρτι pcbs  :Biggrin:  στο site τους, το πρόβλημα κυρίως έχει να κάνει με το silkscreeen το οποίο μπορεί να μην είναι πάρα πολύ καλά ευθυγραμμισμένο κλπ.

Προσωπικά δεν το έχω φτιάξει πλακέτες ούτε στο itead ούτε στους συγκεκριμένους για να έχω άποψη ο ίδιος. Πάντως αν το itead έχει τόσο καλή ποιότητα και σχεδόν στις ίδιες τιμές, αξίζει.

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι,δλδ το silk screen δεν μπορούν να το διορθώσουν; 
 Το itead studio και seedstudio έχουν καλές υπηρεσίες,παρέλαβα κάποια χθες απο εδώ:www.seeedstudio.com/service/ απλά Pcb

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη δλδ στα 19€ παίρνεις 10 πλακέτες των 10x10cm Στα οποία αν καταλαβα καλά πρέπει να υπάρχουν 5 πλακετακια τα οποια δεν τα κοβουν. Σωστά τα λέω?Από που έρχονται κ πόσο καιρό κάνουν?




Εεεε ??? Σε έχασα !!!
Τι ενοείς 5 πλακετάκια ??
Στα 19 ευρώ παίρνεις 10+2 πλακέτες 10χ10 εκατοστά η καθε μία. Τέλος.
Το 10+2 σημαίνει οτι *ΑΝ ΤΣΕΚΑΡΕΙΣ την επιλογή "*Open Source And Get 2 More Additional Boards"* σου στέλνουν τις 10 δικές σου ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΤΥΧΑΙΕΣ πλακέτες 10χ10 cm,  *ΑΛΛΑ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ σου στέλνουν 12 ΔΙΚΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΕΣ 10χ10cm ....!!!!....* Δηλαδή στα 19 ευρώ παίρνεις στην ουσία 12 πλακέτες.

 :Lol: 

.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Έχω απορία 
Όταν λες ότι σου στέλνουν +2 τυχαίες πλακέτες 
αν δεν είναι από τις δικές σου ΤΙ μπορεί να τις κάνεις εκτός από να τις πετάξεις?
εεεεεεεεε??????????????

----------


## Ninetie

Εγώ νομίζω ότι σου στέλνουν 12 κομμάτια από τις δικές σου, κι οι +2 είναι απλά "δωράκι" επειδή "μοιράστηκες" το σχέδιό σου. Το να σου στείλουν 2 τυχαίες πλακέτες δε στέκει.

----------


## pit21

> Εεεε ??? Σε έχασα !!!
> Τι ενοείς 5 πλακετάκια ??
> Στα 19 ευρώ παίρνεις 10+2 πλακέτες 10χ10 εκατοστά η καθε μία. Τέλος.
> Το 10+2 σημαίνει οτι *ΑΝ ΤΣΕΚΑΡΕΙΣ την επιλογή "*Open Source And Get 2 More Additional Boards"* σου στέλνουν τις 10 δικές σου ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΤΥΧΑΙΕΣ πλακέτες 10χ10 cm, *ΑΛΛΑ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ σου στέλνουν 12 ΔΙΚΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΕΣ 10χ10cm ....!!!!....* Δηλαδή στα 19 ευρώ παίρνεις στην ουσία 12 πλακέτες.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ας πούμε πως εχω φτιαξει μια πλακετα(σχέδιο Pcb δλδ) 2χ2cm=4cm^2. Προφανώς δεν συμφερει να φαω μια επιφανεια 10χ10 για ενα τοσο μικρο σχεδιο αρα το λογικό θα ήταν να το "πολλαπλασιασω"  σε μια επιφανεις 10χ10=100 δια 4=25 πλακετακια σε ενα 10χ10.
Αυτοι όμως αν καταλαβα καλά λένε πως δεν θα σου τα κόψουν το καθένα ξεχωριστα και οτι απλά θα μαρκάρουν στο silkscreen το που να κόψεις και οτι πρέπει να υπάρχουν το μέγιστο 5 πλακετακια σε ενα 10χ10. Κάνω λάθος?
Τέλος με βάση το συγκεκριμένο παραδειγμα κι εφοσον το κάνω share θα πάρω 12 τετοιες πλακέτες των 25 τεμαχίων. Σωστα?

Γενικά φαινεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον και σιγουρα αρκετα οικονομικό. Απλά ενημερωσε μας για τον χρόνο παραδοσης και τον τοπο κατασκευής εφόσον γνωρίζεις.

Πρόσφατα παρήγειλα απο το OSH Park Που απο οτι διαβασα ειναι "παιδακι" της sparkfun είχε και paypal οπότε το εμπιστευτηκα. Πλήρωσα 13,6USD μαζι με μεταφορικα για 6 boardακια των 2,2x4,3cm. μια συνολική επιφάνεια 4x4cm περιπου δλδ
Είναι σαφώς πιο ακριβα απο αυτο που προτεινες για αυτό και το ενδιαφέρον μου.
Το θετικο?Είναι ειναι τρομερα ευκολο να τους στείλες τα αρχεια γιατι δεν χρειαζεται να βγάλεις εσυ τα Gerbers. Απλά κάνεις upload το αρχειο απο το eagle και τα κάνουν αυτοι τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## SV1JRT

ΑΑΑΑααα..... Ναι. Όπως τα λες είναι. Αν θες μικρά πλακετάκια ΔΕΝ σου τα κόβουν. Σου στέλνουν τα 10χ10cm και ΕΣΥ τα κόβεις.
Η μπορείς να διαλέξεις μικρότερο μέγεθος, αν δεν θέλεις ΤΟΣΑ πολλά πλακετάκια.....

Ο χρόνος παράδοσης είναι γύρω στις 15 - 20 μέρες και από ότι θυμάμαι παίρνουν και αυτοί paypal.

.

----------


## 744

Και αν είναι 8χ14 η πλακέτα για παράδειγμα, τότε τι κάνουν?

----------


## SeAfasia

παιδιά,σου στέλνουν έξτρα απο τιε δικες σού πλακέτες διότι απλά κατα τη διαδικασία περισσεύουν οι υπόλοιπες, αυτό έχει γινει με εμένα. 
Το ότι υπάρχει ελάχιστη διάσταση σημαίνει ότι τα μηχανηματα τους ξεκινάνε απο εκεί, αυτό είναι όλο. ..μην τρελενομαστε...

----------


## SV1JRT

> Και αν είναι 8χ14 η πλακέτα για παράδειγμα, τότε τι κάνουν?




Πας στο επόμενο μέγεθος που είναι 20χ20cm.... Απλό !!!!

.

----------


## SRF

> Προτιμώ το *ITEAD STUDIO*, με 19.90$ (περίπου 14 ευρώ) + 5 ευρώ μεταφορικά = 19 ευρώ για 10+2 κομμάτια 10cm χ 10cm Dοuble layer PCB με πλήρη έλεγχο ποιότητας και κορυφαία εκτύπωση. Και εκτός από 10χ10 έχει ΠΟΛΛΕΣ άλλες διαστάσεις.
>  Τα Dirty cheap ας τα φάνε οι Κινέζοι.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Καλές τιμές έχει πάντως!

----------


## SeAfasia

20140408_184129.jpg
 απο seeedstudio μια απλη πλακέτα είναι..μου έστειλαν 5 πλακέτες συν 2 δώρο....

----------


## sotron1

> 20140408_184129.jpg
>  απο seeedstudio μια απλη πλακέτα είναι..μου έστειλαν 5 πλακέτες συν 2 δώρο....




Γιατί τις παρήγγειλες και δεν τις έφτιαξες μόνος σου; Απλές είναι, μονής όψεως.

----------


## SeAfasia

είναι δώρο απο άλλο φόρουμ. .



> Γιατί τις παρήγγειλες και δεν τις έφτιαξες μόνος σου; Απλές είναι, μονής όψεως.

----------


## pit21

Πριν απο λίγες μέρες μου ήρθαν τα πλακετάκια που περίμενα απο την OSH Park.
Είναι οι πρώτες πλακέτες που παραγγειλα ποτε μου για αυτο και τρελάθηκα όταν τις είδα. 
Η δυσκολία του να πετύχεις 8mil διαδρόμους αλλά και να βγει σωστό footprint για ολοκληρωμένο qfn με εσπρωξαν προς τα εκει.
Είναι λίγο πιο ακριβο από αυτα που συζητήσαμε πιο πάνω(5$/squre inch για διπλής όψης για τρια αντιτυπα της πλακέτας και δωρεαν μεταφορικά προς ελλαδα)

Με εντυπωσίασε πραγματικά αυτη η εταιρία. Όποιος χρησιμοποιεί eagle δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχει για gerbers. Στην ιστοσελίδα τους σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να ανεβάσεις κατευθείαν το αρχείο απο το eagle και σου δείχνει και πως θα βγει στο τέλος. Η παραγγελία έφτασε σε 2 περίπου βδομάδες αφοτου αποστάλθηκε

Τη συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα

DSC01635.jpgDSC01636.jpg

Edit: το κάθε πλακετακι που βλέπετε ειναι 2cmx4cm

----------


## SeAfasia

συγχαρητήρια,
λίγο τσίμα τα'χεις το ίδιο κσι εγώ κανω....πάρε εναν αντίχειρα πανω....

----------


## katmadas

> Πριν απο λίγες μέρες μου ήρθαν τα πλακετάκια που περίμενα απο την OSH Park.
> Είναι οι πρώτες πλακέτες που παραγγειλα ποτε μου για αυτο και τρελάθηκα όταν τις είδα. 
> Η δυσκολία του να πετύχεις 8mil διαδρόμους αλλά και να βγει σωστό footprint για ολοκληρωμένο qfn με εσπρωξαν προς τα εκει.
> Είναι λίγο πιο ακριβο από αυτα που συζητήσαμε πιο πάνω(5$/squre inch για διπλής όψης για τρια αντιτυπα της πλακέτας και δωρεαν μεταφορικά προς ελλαδα)
> 
> 
> 
> Με εντυπωσίασε πραγματικά αυτη η εταιρία. Όποιος χρησιμοποιεί eagle δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχει για gerbers. Στην ιστοσελίδα τους σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να ανεβάσεις κατευθείαν το αρχείο απο το eagle και σου δείχνει και πως θα βγει στο τέλος. Η παραγγελία έφτασε σε 2 περίπου βδομάδες αφοτου αποστάλθηκε
> 
> ...



Αυτοι που δουλευουν αλλα προγραμματα ειναι πιο δυσκολο.
Ας πουμε στο proteus πρεπει να μετονομασεις σωστα ολα τα αρχεια....
Παρηγειλα και εγω και περιμενω.
Αλλα εμενα μου πηρε 12 μερες μονο για να παραλαβουν τις πλακετεσ.
Βαλε και κανα 2 βδομαδες απο εκει για να ερθουν,
Μια η αλλη βγαινει χρονικα...
Κοστολογικα ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη.
Ας οπουμε στο seed studio για 10 πλακετες 25 τετραγωνικα εκατοτοστα δινεις 10 ευρω με μεταφορικα.
στο ros δινεις 15 ευρω για 3.. καθως μιλαμε για 4 τετραγωνικες ιντσες...
Η πιοτητα φαινεται καλυτερη αλα εχεις και αυτα τα αυτια να καθαριζεις...

----------


## pit21

Κωστα ναι είμαι λίγο κολλημένος σ' αυτο το θέμα δεν μου αρεσουν καθόλου οι μεγάλοι σε μήκος διάδρομοι.
Νιώθω πως σπαταλάω την πλακέτα μου(το κομπλεξ απο τις αποχαλκώσεις)

Φάνη πρόσεξε πως εγραψα 2 βδομάδες απο την στιγμη που τα εστειλαν. Η παραγγελία είχε γινει καπου δυο βδομάδες νωρίτερα και παιζει ρόλο προφανώς το πόσο κόσμο έχουν για να γεμίσουν το πάνελ.
Η αλήθεια είναι πως όπως είπα ειναι τα πρωτα που παραγγέλνω ετοιματζιδικα παραμένουν πιο οικονομικά απο τις ελληνικές εταιρίες κ πιθανότατα πιο οικονομικα απο αποχάλκωση(δεν μου πετυχαινει σχεδον ποτε :Tongue2: ) και η ποιότητα είναι τρομερή. 
Θα δοκιμάσω κ άλλους βεβαια να συγκρίνω όποτε τυχει ξανα γιατι προφανώς και ειναι πιο ακριβη. 
Απλά εχω ενδοιασμούς στην λογική του φαγαδικου δλδ να πληρωνων την "ταρίφα" για περισσοτερη ποσότητα που στο τέλος μπορεί κ να πεταχτει για πιθανα χειρότερη

----------


## kioan

Πλακέτα 10x10 cm, δύο όψεων, $2 τα 5 τεμάχια  :W00t:  (χωρίς μεταφορικά)

https://easyeda.com/order

----------


## Fire Doger

> Πλακέτα 10x10 cm, δύο όψεων, $2 τα 5 τεμάχια  (χωρίς μεταφορικά)
> 
> https://easyeda.com/order



Τα 10 τεμάχια :Wink:  (και μόνο πράσινες)
Και το stencil είναι φτηνό.
Έχει κανείς κανένα έτοιμο gerber για να δούμε το κόστος αποστολής?

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Τα 10 τεμάχια (και μόνο πράσινες)
> Και το stencil είναι φτηνό.
> Έχει κανείς κανένα έτοιμο gerber για να δούμε το κόστος αποστολής?



Γραφει
 express $28.8
Air mail $7.3

----------


## kioan

> Γραφει
>  express $28.8
> Air mail $7.3



Ενδεικτικό είναι αυτό που γράφει:





> We can ship the PCBs to any country/countries. Shiping cost depends on the weight of the boards, different countries, and shipping method. Before you pay, you can see the shipping cost and select the shipping method. So you just need to add it to your cart you will see some options like bellow image.





Επίσης η τιμή προφανώς  είναι κάποιο promo, καθώς τα 10τμχ έχουν $2, αλλά τα 20τμχ έχουν $22.99

----------


## picdev

Υπάρχει Κινέζος που να στέλνει σχετικά γρήγορα με ems?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fire Doger

> Ενδεικτικό είναι αυτό που γράφει:
> 
> Επίσης η τιμή προφανώς  είναι κάποιο promo, καθώς τα 10τμχ έχουν $2, αλλά τα 20τμχ έχουν $22.99



Και pcbway κάτι παρόμοιο κάνει, 10τεμ 5$ 20τεμ 44$ και το έχει πολύ καιρό. Άμα πάρεις 10 φορές πλακετάκια από αυτούς όταν χρειαστείς κάτι μεγαλύτερο πάλι σε αυτούς θα πας.

Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι πως οι τιμές αποστολή αλλάζουν ανά διαστήματα, παλιά είχαν 15$ τα pcb και 7$ αποστολή ΗΚ post . (Αυτοί έβαλαν και China post που βγαίνει 16$ όλα μαζί, 10τεμ 100χ100 και την τελευταία φορά ήρθαν 11τεμ  :Biggrin: )





> Υπάρχει Κινέζος που να στέλνει σχετικά γρήγορα με ems?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



Πόσο γρήγορα θες? Αυτοί που έχω πάρει σε 2-3 μέρες τα στέλνουν (έχει και express), άλλους δεν ξέρω.

----------


## picdev

Το θέμα είναι να μην περάσει τελωνείο .
Τόσο γρήγορα σίγουρα ? Χωρίς τελωνείο ?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fire Doger

> Υπάρχει Κινέζος που να στέλνει σχετικά γρήγορα με ems?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk







> Το θέμα είναι να μην περάσει τελωνείο .
> Τόσο γρήγορα σίγουρα ? Χωρίς τελωνείο ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



Τόσο γρήγορα τα στέλνουν, το πότε θα φτάσει ανάλογα τι διαλέξεις.
Με hk post κάνει 20 μέρες απ' την μέρα που τα ανεβάσεις περίπου και δεν έχει ούτε τελωνεία ούτε τίποτα, και μέσα στο invoice τους λες να γράψουν ότι θες.
Παλιά είχε και κανονικό tracking την τελευταία φορά είχε μόνο αυτό που λειτουργεί εντός Κίνας μόνο.
Ems δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργεί, αν εκτελωνίζουν όπως τα απλά ανάλογα αν η αξία υπερβαίνει τα 25 τότε είσαι κομπλέ, τους στέλνεις ένα μήνυμα και τους λές να γράψουν 0 μεταφορικά και 10$ οι πλακέτες και είναι οκ, άμα θες γράφουν και έξω απ' το κουτί κάτι.

----------


## spirakos

Το εξπρες περναει 100% τελωνειο
Παθων και μαθων

----------


## picdev

Με ems ? Εγώ ήξερα ότι με ems δεν περνάει και γενικά οποία μεταφορική έρχεται μέσω ΕΛΤΑ 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## moutoulos

> Υπάρχει Κινέζος που να στέλνει σχετικά γρήγορα με ems?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




Παραγγέλνω απο PCBCART με EMS (ειδικά εγώ, δεν έχει κανονική επιλογή). Ο λόγος είναι
απλός και κατανοητός. Όλες οι άλλες επιλογές της, περνάνε απο τελωνείο (Courier).

Δεν περνάει το δέμα απο τελωνείο, και μάλιστα με αρκετή αξία (η αναγραφόμενη τιμή στο 
invoice βέβαια είναι πάντα < 70€). Απλά με έχουν μπερδέψει γιατί μερικές φορές μου το 
φέρνει ο ταχυδρόμος μου (Ελτά), και άλλες φορές η "Πόρτα-Πόρτα" (Ελτά Courier).

----------

